# SS 06.01.17 - Copland "Organ"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Aaron Copland (1900 - 1990)*

Symphony For Organ & Orchestra 

1. Prelude
2. Scherzo
3. Finale

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and here's the first Saturday Symphony of the New Year 

This is always a fun one to hear so I'll be digging out my old favorite:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Organ: E. Power Briggs


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I go for this one.

Copland: Organ Symphony • Symphony No. 3
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Copland Organ Symphony
Paul Jacobs, organ
San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Leonard Bernstein/New York Phil


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91294
> 
> 
> Copland Organ Symphony
> ...


I shall go with this version.
This is a good SS given my current wish to listen to more American music, so I am looking forward to trying this


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Come one people, step out your comfort zone and try this one.
86 viewing and only 5 choose one.


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

Never heard this work before, but I'm in for $3...


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I have heard many of Copland's works, but surprisingly, I have not previously encountered this one. When I saw this thread, I immediately bought a download, and I found that it was well worth the effort and cost of acquiring a copy of this piece (and the others that came with it). I listened to Jonathan Scott/BBC Philharmonic/John Wilson. It is quite interesting, and I am glad I finally discovered it. (Check out the "Short Symphony" as well - you won't be disappointed.)

There is a lot more to Copland than most people realize; I strongly recommend exploring beyond Appalachian Spring and Rodeo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> I have heard many of Copland's works, but surprisingly, I have not previously encountered this one. When I saw this thread, I immediately bought a download, and I found that it was well worth the effort and cost of acquiring a copy of this piece (and the others that came with it). I listened to Jonathan Scott/BBC Philharmonic/John Wilson. It is quite interesting, and I am glad I finally discovered it. (Check out the "Short Symphony" as well - you won't be disappointed.)
> 
> There is a lot more to Copland than most people realize; I strongly recommend exploring beyond Appalachian Spring and Rodeo.


That's why this kind of topics by realdealblues is so nice.


----------

